
A simple round robin load balancer implemented in Go - eltonsv
https://github.com/el10savio/Round-Robin-Load-Balancer
======
pageandrew
nice. I have an architectural suggestion. You probably want to decouple the
isAlive() check from the inbound request routing, as checking for upstream
health on every single request is a little unnecessary and adds additional
latency to each request.

perhaps a separate goroutine to periodically check upstream health then flip a
boolean if it goes unhealthy, which the request router could check on each
request.

~~~
eltonsv
Thanks a lot for the suggestion! I will do that, and along the way add locks
for all the alive variables for concurrency safety.

